# Survivor - I'm Not A Good Villian - 4/1/10 [spoilers]



## TampaThunder (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm stunned. Still not sure how Russell pulled that one off. Surprised that Coach virtually abstained by voting for Courtney. I guess he thinks that was the only way out for his trying to play both sides.

Rob was just too damn stubborn. He and Russell could've owned this game.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

I hate to see him go, my wife is furious, but them's the breaks. The tribe wasn't big enough for the two of them. 

I can't even say I blame Jerri. It probably was in her better interest to vote Rob.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

I just loved how Coach wanted a hug at the end and Rob brushed him off and called him a "little man." So Jerri votes Rob out and gets the hug, Coach keeps his word by voting for Courtney and gets the blame. CLASSIC!

I'm not sure if Coach is naive, short sighted, too loyal, or just a pompous tool...but I almost feel sorry for him and his conflicted emotions. Almost.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

I thought Rob directed the "little man" comment at Russell. That would make a lot more sense...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Coach is a little man. He didn't have the cojones to put down Russell's name.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

Damn!


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> I thought Rob directed the "little man" comment at Russell. That would make a lot more sense...


Rob did seem to be looking at Russel when he said that.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

I also thought that Rob directed that at Russell. But I'm not 100&#37; sure either since Coach really was pretty lame with his throw-a-way vote.

Did anyone else notice Colby grabbing some serious ass after the victory in the reward challenge?  

Go Russell!!!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Did anyone else notice Colby grabbing some serious ass after the victory in the reward challenge?


Yup.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> I thought Rob directed the "little man" comment at Russell. That would make a lot more sense...


I assumed it was aimed at Coach since he said it while giving Coach the stiff arm. He was pushing him away, turning, and grabbing his stuff at the same time. He may have been facing Russel when he said it, but I'm quite sure it was an insult of Coach.

Think about it...he doesn't blame Russel for trying to vote him out because he was doing the same thing right back at him. He was blaming Coach for not living up to his agreement.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I know they are notoriously inaccurate, but based on the previews


Spoiler



the villains team seems to be coming apart at the seams next week--I wonder how much of that is Rob not there to keep them intact. I know the merge is coming soon (12 players left now?) but will it be soon enough?


I'm really pissed that Rob is out of it. I was surprised by how much the puzzle stumped the Villains; usually they own those.

Here I have to admit I'm FF'ing much of the show these days--and I completely missed the end of last week's show. I thought that the tribe that won the face-off of individual immunity winners got to watch the vote of the other tribe. Rob won the individual immunity (I saw that) and the face-off, so didn't the Villains get to watch the Heroes' vote? If so, why did Jeff say "Villains getting your first look at the new Heroes tribe: James voted out"? Weren't they there? Did I miss something or did Jeff?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

madscientist said:


> so didn't the Villains get to watch the Heroes' vote?


As I recall, the Villains got to watch (and eat) during the Hero's TC right up to the vote and then had to leave.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

madscientist said:


> why did Jeff say "Villains getting your first look at the new Heroes tribe: James voted out"? Weren't they there? Did I miss something or did Jeff?


The Villains had to leave before the votes were cast. They got to see all the talking, but not the vote.

Damn...smeeked by less than a minute.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

madscientist said:


> I was surprised by how much the puzzle stumped the Villains; usually they own those.


I almost thought that Rob was throwing the challenge just so he could get rid of Russell. Almost. I still think it was possible, but not that likely. In the end the Villians fell behind from the people running the relay. Thanks to starting from behind they just didn't have a chance to catch up once they started assembling the puzzle.

That said, JT and his tribemate blew through the puzzle pretty nicely. They deserve props for doing so well at it.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Love how Russell called out Rob this TC. Rob said something about keeping the tribe strong and Russell immediately replied yet you put down my name last week. I knew when it came down to it Russell would win out over Rob. I was worried there though when Jerri was in the tent with Rob talking. I think this was a smart move by the Villains as there is just something about Rob which people gravitate too and being personal able like this is a threat (plus once at the merge he will be a strong individual competitor)


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

MegaHertz67 said:


> The Villains had to leave before the votes were cast. They got to see all the talking, but not the vote.
> 
> Damn...smeeked by less than a minute.


It's only a smeek if the post was there when you replied. Simultaneous posts aren't smeeks.

I was bummed to see Rob go. As soon as I saw the description for the episode I knew he was a goner. I don't think Russell can pull off the big win, but he deserves it.

tk


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I didn't like Russell at first and still don't have great affection for him but damn, he is one of the best players ever about getting what he wants right up until the final vote.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I hope the Villains were prepared to win no more challenges, particularly puzzles.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

One thing I noticed tonight about Russell, at TC. He seemed to be strutting just a bit too much. I thought I heard a couple comments about (paraphrasing poorly) 'come after me I'll get you' and 'no one outplays me'.

Seems to me that's not the kind of words one wants to use in front of your fellow tribemates (AKA voters at the next TC). As much as I love him, and felt he was far & away the best player last season, I can see how his social skills, in particular his ability to make others feel comfortable around him, are severely stunted.

I get the feeling people align with him because he is such a dominant personality, and he plays the game in such a dramatic in-your-face way. But I also get the feeling these people fear him, and will take action on that fear before the end.


----------



## debtoine (May 17, 2001)

What surprised me is that they didn't show Russell looking for a new hidden immunity idol....unless it wasn't interesting enough to show, or there wasn't time to look. After last season, I figured he'd be looking the day after one was played at tribal council. We all know he doesn't need clues to find them.

deb


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I thought Rob was the best ever and hate to see him go, but this seals it, win or lose, Russell is the best ever in my eyes. I loved how when he and Rob were talking about who should go next and Russel points at the two skinny girls right in front of them and says the obvious "one of those two" and Rob tells him that's not how the game is played. Too bad Rob missed last season when Russel changed the game.

Rob was playing survivor old school. Rob should have agreed to vote off one of the weak players in his alliance and he an Russel could have survived another day with a stronger team. If they teamed up they could have gone to the end. (although Russ and Parviti are a pretty formidable team)

Coach is such a different player this time. Last time he was telling people how to play the game and full of himself, this time he is a lost puppy. I also, almost, feel a little sorry for him.



> I hope the Villains were prepared to win no more challenges, particularly puzzles.


Russel doesn't really care too much about winning team challenges, losing is just an excuse to get rid of a lesser player.


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

If you take a look at the Villains tribe now, they should lose to the Heroes in pretty much every type of challenge now. Colby, JT, and injured Rupert are vastly superior to Coach and Russell at most things, and I think Candace is probably the best physical female player left. As long as the episodes keep having 2 challenges, and Courtney has to participate in at least 1 of them, the Villains are in trouble. Lucky for them the merge should be coming fairly soon.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

If it had to be Rob or Russell, then I'm glad it was Rob to go. But too bad they couldn't get over themselves and vote to keep the team strong. Rob should have sacrificed Courtney, but in trying to keep his alliance together he got himself voted out. 

Count me in the camp that thinks Rob's final words were aimed at Russell and not Coach. Maybe one of the blogs tomorrow will clear up the confusion.

As others have said, I think the only hope for the villans is a merge, but I'm never good at predicting when that's going to happen.

Oh, and big time props to Colby for stepping it up at the challenges. I didn't think he'd be able to do it, but he did, so good for him.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

There were three classic moments from this episode: Colby's grab ass, Russell pointing at Sandra and Courtney and saying "One of these two", and Rob's jaw then hitting the ground, and Rob being voted off. I was convinced that Russell ramming Rob's name down Coach's throat would be his downfall, but Russell pulled it off by keeping Jerri.


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

That was a pretty awesome episode!

Although I've actually admired Boston Rob's skill this season, as between him or Russell, I'm glad that he was the one to get the boot. My main concern is whether the show can maintain the same level of intensity given the resolution of the Rob-Russell conflict.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't get how people think the "little man" comment was directed at Russell...Coach went for a hug and Rob pushed him away and said the most hurtful thing he could...they even showed Coach almost in tears at the insult a few seconds later...

damn, Colby, that was one hell of a grab :up:


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I'd have preferred this Survivor season was with all new people, and of all the people I didn't want to see again, Rob topped the list. I'm happy to see his annoying cheating ass out of the game. And since he's out early there will be no watching his "look at me I make funny faces" smirks from the jury. Hopefully this is the end of his long term contract with CBS and I've seen the last of him.

Now I can just watch. I have no feelings at all about anyone that's left, so I don't care who wins at this point.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

astrohip said:


> One thing I noticed tonight about Russell, at TC. He seemed to be strutting just a bit too much. I thought I heard a couple comments about (paraphrasing poorly) 'come after me I'll get you' and 'no one outplays me'.


He's making the same mistake he made last season. No regard for the social game.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Anubys said:


> I don't get how people think the "little man" comment was directed at Russell...Coach went for a hug and Rob pushed him away and said the most hurtful thing he could...


Dalton Ross agrees that it was said to Coach...


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Amnesia said:


> Dalton Ross agrees that it was said to Coach...


Here's a link to the first page of the blog.

http://www.ew.com/ew/article/0,,20354695_20356884,00.html


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

I don't get how Russell can play the game two straight times and not learn a damn thing. There is no way he can win the end game with this strategy. Didn't he learn that pissing everyone off whom you need to vote for you will not work? I know Rob is not in the jury but it doesn't look like he will change the way he works when it really matters. 

In the end people don't respect the strategy, the are just angry that it lead to them being voted off and end up voting for someone else.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

madscientist said:


> I was surprised by how much the puzzle stumped the Villains; usually they own those.


This time the heroes only had two people working on the puzzle. Not the entire team screaming at each other like most past puzzles.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

Russell started this season without knowing that he lost last season. The live show for last season took place after this season was filmed.

I'm sure Russell went into this season convinced he played the perfect game and won his season. He had no reason to think he needed to change his style.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

flyers088 said:


> Didn't he learn that pissing everyone off whom you need to vote for you will not work?


No one voted out so far will be on the jury.


----------



## flyers088 (Apr 19, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> No one voted out so far will be on the jury.


I guess you have faith he will change his ways. IIHO there is no way he changes how he plays. I am sure it will take him far but there is no way he wins pissing everyone off along the way.


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

MegaHertz67 said:


> Coach keeps his word by voting for Courtney and gets the blame. CLASSIC!


Which word would that be? His word to Rob to vote Russell out? Or his word to Russell and Jerri that he is 100% with them? Coach took the plausible denial route by voting Courtney knowing full well that was a vote for Rob...Coach is all bravado and nothing more...


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

crazywater said:


> Which word would that be? His word to Rob to vote Russell out? Or his word to Russell and Jerri that he is 100% with them? Coach took the plausible denial route by voting Courtney knowing full well that was a vote for Rob...Coach is all bravado and nothing more...


You're right... he lost all his "moral currency" once he aligned himself with both Rob and Russell. There was no way for him to save his reputation at TC. All he was doing was preserving his right to say "I didn't vote for you" to Rob and/or Russell.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

He said it to Coach.

Even the guy who was there said so....http://popwatch.ew.com/2010/04/02/j...ivor-heroes-vs-villains-episode-7/#more-61764


----------



## crazywater (Mar 7, 2001)

I must be wrong but I thought Rob said "I'm a little mad right now" when Coach approached him....


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

Coach just never ceases to amaze me in how stupid he is.. Does he think he has a clear consciense because he didn't vote for either Rob or Russell? Was that somehow taking the high road and maintaining his pristine ethics? Does he even know that he sealed Rob's fate by voting for Courtney?? He must, but I still doubt it.. What a tool... What a waste... Then again, Rob's fault for thinking that Coach had an ounce of cahoonz..


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Coach never told Rob he was voting for Russell - IIRC, he said he wanted to take him to the final two.

He told Jerri and Russel he was on board.

Technicality he did not go back on either.


----------



## golfnut-n-nh (Nov 30, 2004)

Maybe I'm mising something, but Russell tells Coach and Jerri that he would like to take the two of them to the final because he knows that if he take Parvati he knows he can't beat her!

I can't beat her but I can beat the two of you. Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## goMO (Dec 29, 2004)

if he wanted to go to the final two with Rob, he would have voted for Russell. the guy just can't figure out his priorities..


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

I don't know how I could have ever liked Rupert in past seasons. He really grates on me this season.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

From the secret scenes



Spoiler



He called coach a little man.


----------



## sburnside1 (Jan 28, 2009)

I thought it was a good episode overall.

For the people that think the villains will lose challenges now... They need to. They absolutely need to lose the next 2 challenges. If they do not Courtney and Sandra will join with anyone on the other side. They just need to solidify with Jerri and Coach first.

Russell doesnt know how his arrogance cost him his first season yet. I believe the reason he is not idol seeking is that after the first idol, he knows they were not going to make it as easy as last season. Idol 1 was buried. From the Heroes clue, idol 2 appears to be buried as well.

I thought Russell was pushing Courtney to get buy in from the other tribe mates. He didnt want to push Rob because it could cost him Coach. It wasnt until someone else broached the subject that he started pushing for Rob since Jerri seemed interested. It almost reminded me of Dr. Will from Big Brother, but not near as smooth. ie pick a target, then guide conversations to get everyone else to suggest that you vote off that person. People are more willing to make big moves if they think its their idea and you are following them.

I am starting to believe Amanda will make the final 3 again. Maybe this time she can actually win. The Russell/Rob fight has the Villains not trusting anyone. They have too many floaters. Heroes have bigger targets to go after, like JT and Colby, so she can stay with the numbers and make it. She usually plays a good social game, its just her moves arent bold or memorable enough to sway the jury.


----------



## natamatt (Feb 6, 2003)

I thought it was pretty obvious Rob was talking to Coach especially after Rob's response to the vote at the end of the show.

I'm not sure I agree that Russell is the best player ever. You have to win it all to be considered the best, IMHO.

Anybody ever win it twice?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

debtoine said:


> What surprised me is that they didn't show Russell looking for a new hidden immunity idol....unless it wasn't interesting enough to show, or there wasn't time to look. After last season, I figured he'd be looking the day after one was played at tribal council. We all know he doesn't need clues to find them.
> 
> deb


The problem is that they've been hiding the idols farther away from camp an in more difficult locations than last season. Even with a clue, it took Russell nearly two days to find the last one. And Tom played his idol at least three episodes ago, yet the Heroes only got a new clue this time, so it's unlikely the Villains will get a clue very soon. In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if the merge happened first.

Sad to see Rob go. I guess if it had to be one of them, Russell makes for a more exciting season, but I wish they could have figured out a way to coexist and run the table.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

I loved the scuffle between Russell and Rupert. The Gnome vs the Troll! And Jeff's blog this week is a little weak.


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

natamatt said:


> I thought it was pretty obvious Rob was talking to Coach especially after Rob's response to the vote at the end of the show.
> 
> I'm not sure I agree that Russell is the best player ever. You have to win it all to be considered the best, IMHO.
> 
> Anybody ever win it twice?


No one has ever won twice. However, I was wondering the same thing. If Pavarati won (or Sandra ) would you consider either of them the greatest survivor every. I think there is a valid argument for it (more so Pavarati than Sandra.)

What about Amanda? She has already gotten to final TC twice. Even if she doesn't win, getting to a third TC would be feat that would be hard for anyone to every beat. Where would she rate?

I know we still have a good part of the season to go, but all three of these girls are sitting in good places.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

JFriday said:


> I don't know how I could have ever liked Rupert in past seasons. He really grates on me this season.


+1


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

Idearat said:


> I'd have preferred this Survivor season was with all new people, and of all the people I didn't want to see again, Rob topped the list. I'm happy to see his annoying* cheating ass* out of the game. And since he's out early there will be no watching his "look at me I make funny faces" smirks from the jury. Hopefully this is the end of his long term contract with CBS and I've seen the last of him.
> 
> Now I can just watch. I have no feelings at all about anyone that's left, so I don't care who wins at this point.


Annoying I get, but how do you get cheating? How can you cheat at this game?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

flyers088 said:


> I don't get how Russell can play the game two straight times and not learn a damn thing. There is no way he can win the end game with this strategy. Didn't he learn that pissing everyone off whom you need to vote for you will not work? I know Rob is not in the jury but it doesn't look like he will change the way he works when it really matters.
> 
> In the end people don't respect the strategy, the are just angry that it lead to them being voted off and end up voting for someone else.


I think with a group that has played this game, his strategy may work better. They should be, as a group, less offended by being outplayed and somewhat admiring of his ability. When asked at the reunion, the players last year agreed that, with hindsight, Russell was the best player. I think the jury this year will be a bit more understanding than other years. Still might not work, but it is a bit more likely.


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

I'm not loving The Russell Show, part 2, but I do look forward to his eviscerating of the Heroes. Is there any scenario where those dunces don't just fall apart after the merge? I think they share one brain among the 5 of them.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I think with a group that has played this game, his strategy may work better. They should be, as a group, less offended by being outplayed and somewhat admiring of his ability.


I'd like to think you're right, but it didn't help Rob in the All Stars season.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

heySkippy said:


> He's making the same mistake he made last season. No regard for the social game.


So much this.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

JFriday said:


> I don't know how I could have ever liked Rupert in past seasons. He really grates on me this season.


It's all in the edit that the producers decide to do. I've heard some of the contestants say that before but never really got it until this season.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

pendragn said:


> It's only a smeek if the post was there when you replied. Simultaneous posts aren't smeeks.
> 
> I was bummed to see Rob go. As soon as I saw the description for the episode I knew he was a goner. I don't think Russell can pull off the big win, but he deserves it.
> 
> tk


There's no way that Russell wins - if Courtney and/or Sandra make the jury, Russell pointing them out face-to-face like he did is NOT the way to win friends and influence people. Rob called it out perfectly.

Once again, Russell loses socially even though he gets one step closer to the finals.

Coach was a wimp. Jerri was spot on, in order to get far in this game, you're going to have to break a few eggs and betray someone. The only way Coach wins a game the way he wants to play is if everyone else is playing the same way. Survivor simply isn't a meritocricy, but nice try Coach.

It probably was the best move for Jerri, and Rob gets it. I still don't think this is a "Russell 1 Rob 0". I think it's "Russell 1 Coach 0". Russell got to Coach and won that battle making Coach his pawn. Well done Russell.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Idearat said:


> I'm happy to see his annoying cheating ass out of the game.


It's no surprise to see such hate towards Rob - he's quite a polarizing figure for sure. I'm not at all in disagreement about annoying, but I'm confused about your "cheating" comment. I can't recall one thing that Rob has ever done that could even remotely be considered "cheating" in both his Survivor appearances and his stint on the Amazing Race.

You can dislike/hate him all you want, but he's no cheater.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Necromancer2006 said:


> There's no way that Russell wins - if Courtney and/or Sandra make the jury, Russell pointing them out face-to-face like he did is NOT the way to win friends and influence people. Rob called it out perfectly.
> 
> Once again, Russell loses socially even though he gets one step closer to the finals.
> ....


I disagree. He just goes to those two after Rob is out, apologize, and say he had to throw Rob off the scent that Rob was the actual target. He didn't want them to betray their promise to Rob, and he didn't need their votes to get rid of Rob. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I think with a group that has played this game, his strategy may work better. They should be, as a group, less offended by being outplayed and somewhat admiring of his ability. When asked at the reunion, the players last year agreed that, with hindsight, Russell was the best player. I think the jury this year will be a bit more understanding than other years. Still might not work, but it is a bit more likely.


I do think that if someone like Sandra or Courtney with their "anybody but me" strategy makes it to the end, the jury won't really respect that as opposed to someone who makes actual moves and gets a little dirt under their nails instead of letting/making others do it for them.

Somehow, I just don't see someone coattailling it to the end and winning.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Philosofy said:


> I disagree. He just goes to those two after Rob is out, apologize, and say he had to throw Rob off the scent that Rob was the actual target. He didn't want them to betray their promise to Rob, and he didn't need their votes to get rid of Rob. No harm, no foul.


Heh - And if you think that Sandra or Courtney will believe his BS, I think you underestimate those two.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> It's all in the edit that the producers decide to do. I've heard some of the contestants say that before but never really got it until this season.


Edit schmedit, I just can't stand the way he talks, not so much what he says.


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Heh - And if you think that Sandra or Courtney will believe his BS, I think you underestimate those two.


I would only be BS if he voted for them. He didn't, and look how outrageous he was by saying it in front of them. Russell could sell it.


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I think with a group that has played this game, his strategy may work better. They should be, as a group, less offended by being outplayed and somewhat admiring of his ability. When asked at the reunion, the players last year agreed that, with hindsight, Russell was the best player. I think the jury this year will be a bit more understanding than other years. Still might not work, but it is a bit more likely.


I think part of his problem is that the others on the show don't fully appreciate how good he is, not having seen him before, so they may be less likely to give him that respect, and vote, if he gets that far.


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

natamatt said:


> I'm not sure I agree that Russell is the best player ever. You have to win it all to be considered the best, IMHO.


Not sure I can agree with this. After all, Richard Hatch only won because he guessed closest to the number a jury member was thinking of. Pure chance that it was he that won, and not Kelly, or whatever her name was.


----------



## TheLaminator (May 23, 2007)

Anubys said:


> I don't get how people think the "little man" comment was directed at Russell...Coach went for a hug and Rob pushed him away and said the most hurtful thing he could...they even showed Coach almost in tears at the insult a few seconds later...:


This. Rob was pissed at Coach for voting Courtney instead of Russell and said it as Coach went in for a hug.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

billypritchard said:


> I'm not loving The Russell Show, part 2, but I do look forward to his eviscerating of the Heroes. Is there any scenario where those dunces don't just fall apart after the merge? I think they share one brain among the 5 of them.


you don't have to be smart...you just have to stick to your alliance...the Heroes at this point have a much better chance of sticking together after the merge than the Villains do...

Losing Rob deprives the Villains of the only one smart enough to keep an alliance together...if they lose the next challenge, they will disintegrate...and if the merge happens this week, the Heroes will destroy them...


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

jradosh said:


> Did anyone else notice Colby grabbing some serious ass after the victory in the reward challenge?


Oh yeah, best ever.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Courtney is so emaciated I can barely stand to watch her.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Philosofy said:


> I would only be BS if he voted for them. He didn't, and look how outrageous he was by saying it in front of them. Russell could sell it.


I would disagree:


Spoiler



Watching the secret scene and behind the scenes stuff there's no way that either one of them buys anything he says. I think their attitude towards Danielle will spill onto Russell.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

Anubys said:


> you don't have to be smart...you just have to stick to your alliance...the Heroes at this point have a much better chance of sticking together after the merge than the Villains do...


Not only that, but the Heroes will welcome in the bottom-feeders from the Villians - specifically the two floaters who will go with the tried and true "anybody but me" strategy. Sandra for sure now has it out for Russell, Danielle, and Parvati. She's extremely vindictive and will remember the people who eliminated Rob and left her exposed.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

Necromancer2006 said:


> Not only that, but the Heroes will welcome in the bottom-feeders from the Villians - specifically the two floaters who will go with the tried and true "anybody but me" strategy. Sandra for sure now has it out for Russell, Danielle, and Parvati. She's extremely vindictive and will remember the people who eliminated Rob and left her exposed.


Sandra's problem becomes a lack of protection and cover now. Courtney may go before her, but eventually Sandra loses because one of the anybody but me players (or several) will see Sandra as that 'anybody' and she'll be gone. There's no way she gets any sort of valuable alliance out of the other players left on the villians side except for perhaps Russell and it's too late there. Russell knows she's been out to get rid of him for a while now.

Coach and Jerri are still floaters and even if somehow Sandra is able to pull them over, that only gives her three people to deal with. Coach wants Courtney gone because she's useless to the team and because if she gets too far she could find people to align with from the Heroes side, so Courtney is definitely an 'anybody' that Coach would go for.

At this point, things look pretty good for Russell to get at least another several weeks along with Courtney and Sandra going before him, alternatively with say Courtney and Coach going via a blindside to Coach (where Russell is able to blindside Coach with Sandra's help just before dumping her...)


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Ruth said:


> Courtney is so emaciated I can barely stand to watch her.


I'll take her, you can have Rupert...


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Ruth said:


> Courtney is so emaciated I can barely stand to watch her.


I swear she looked like an animated stick figure running across those nets, or the leading candidate to play Jack in the live version of The Nightmare Before Christmas.

Not only is her emaciation hard to watch, her acerbic attitude and comments don't help.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Idearat said:


> I'd have preferred this Survivor season was with all new people, and of all the people I didn't want to see again, Rob topped the list. *I'm happy to see his annoying cheating ass out of the game*. And since he's out early there will be no watching his "look at me I make funny faces" smirks from the jury. Hopefully this is the end of his long term contract with CBS and I've seen the last of him.
> 
> Now I can just watch. I have no feelings at all about anyone that's left, so I don't care who wins at this point.


What exactly did he cheat at?


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

natamatt said:


> I thought it was pretty obvious Rob was talking to Coach especially after Rob's response to the vote at the end of the show.
> 
> I'm not sure I agree that Russell is the best player ever. *You have to win it all to be considered the best, IMHO.*
> 
> Anybody ever win it twice?


I disagree. Lots of people in lots of sports are considered the best (or right up there) and have never won it all.

Hell, Boston Rob was arguably considered the best before Russell came along (and maybe even still) and he never won it all.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

bryhamm said:


> Hell, Boston Rob was arguably considered the best before Russell came along (and maybe even still) and he never won it all.


Not only that, in 2 of his 3 Survivor seasons, he didn't even make the jury.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Courtney=Olive Oil (the Popeye character)

this episode was like Sophy's Choice for me...hated to see either of them go.

Good for Russell calling Brob out on trying to keep the tribe strong...then why wasn't Brob voting out Courtney?


----------



## johnh123 (Dec 7, 2000)

heySkippy said:


> Not only that, in 2 of his 3 Survivor seasons, he didn't even make the jury.


Yes, he really played a poor game his first time around, and arguably this time as well.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Johnny Dancing said:


> I thought Rob was the best ever and hate to see him go, but this seals it, win or lose, Russell is the best ever in my eyes. I loved how when he and Rob were talking about who should go next and Russel points at the two skinny girls right in front of them and says the obvious "one of those two" and Rob tells him that's not how the game is played. Too bad Rob missed last season when Russel changed the game.


This x10000 :up:

Buh, bye, Rob!


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

bryhamm said:


> I disagree. Lots of people in lots of sports are considered the best (or right up there) and have never won it all.
> 
> Hell, Boston Rob was arguably considered the best before Russell came along (and maybe even still) and he never won it all.


I can't think of a single example where someone is considered "the best" at any competitive endeavor without winning; maybe you can present an example - "right up there" or among the better players is not the same as the "best". The closest example I can think of is Dan Marino, but no one would ever call him the best QB ever without the caveat "who never won it all". If Russell wants to be considered the best Survivor ever - and he does - he will have to win one.

Also, to continue the sports analogy, how can a player be considered "the best" with such an obvious hole in his game? Russell totally ignores the social aspect of getting jury members on his side. This would be like a basketball player who doesn't play defense, or a QB who always throws an INT at the wrong time - they might be great players, but they aren't the best.


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

latrobe7 said:


> I can't think of a single example where someone is considered "the best" at any competitive endeavor without winning; maybe you can present an example - "right up there" or among the better players is not the same as the "best". The closest example I can think of is Dan Marino, but no one would ever call him the best QB ever without the caveat "who never won it all". If Russell wants to be considered the best Survivor ever - and he does - he will have to win one.
> 
> Also, to continue the sports analogy, how can a player be considered "the best" with such an obvious hole in his game? Russell totally ignores the social aspect of getting jury members on his side. This would be like a basketball player who doesn't play defense, or a QB who always throws an INT at the wrong time - they might be great players, but they aren't the best.


What about ice skater Michelle Kwan, who never won the Olympic gold medal in three tries, but was generally considered the best U.S. female skater of her generation? I suppose you could argue that she did in fact win numerous World Championships and hence just happened to choke or have bad luck once every four years . . . .


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

Will the Villains be getting the immunity idol clue next week or do they have to win a reward challenge?

The worst part for Russell getting Rob out now is that Rob is not on the jury. Rob's smart enough to understand the game and how good Russell is and would vote for him.

Frank


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

fmowry said:


> Will the Villains be getting the immunity idol clue next week or do they have to win a reward challenge?
> 
> Frank


It will be interesting to see how this is handled. Tom played his II several episodes ago, back when Cirie was voted out, and the Heroes didn't get a new clue until this episode. This the first time the Heroes have won a reward challenge since Tom played his II, so maybe that's what has to happen for the Villains to get a clue. My guess is that there will be a merge before the Villains win another reward challenge, and then it won't really matter (although it would be nice to have two different IIs in play when the merged tribe is scrambling to see who's on what side).


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Favorite scene this ep was Russell telling Rob that Sandra and Courtney should go home with BOTH of them sitting right there made me rewind 3X's and LOL for about 5 min. I could not believe it when he said it. Shocked is an understatement. Robs reaction to it was hilarious. He couldn't believe it either. Too funny. 

2nd favorite part was Colby's blatant handful of ass grab. 

3rd was Sandra falling face first into the sand. 

Really wish both Rob and Russell was the final 2 as they are my all time favorites. Sad to see Rob go. I really hope Russell takes this whole thing.

Rob interview link: Dalton interview with Boston Rob


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Doggie Bear said:


> What about ice skater Michelle Kwan, who never won the Olympic gold medal in three tries, but was generally considered the best U.S. female skater of her generation? I suppose you could argue that* she did in fact win numerous World Championships* and hence just happened to choke or have bad luck once every four years . . . .


Exactly, she did win... And I wonder how Russell would feel about being the "Michelle Kwan of Survivor" anyway...? 

Somehow I think he would like to be thought of as the "Michael Jordan of Survivor", or the "Wayne Gretzky of Survivor", or the "Muhammed Ali of Survivor"...


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)

If the players had as many shots at a title as competitors in other sports, the reqirement to be a champion in order to be considered the GOAT would make more sense. The odds against them are simply too great.


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Why on earth does everybody here spell Russell's name wrong? Is there some inside joke I'm missing out on or something? He spells it himself with two Ls.

Boston Rob was my all-time favorite player, up until last season. Russell was so dominant and seemed to be able to read everybody's mind that he blew me away. I started out wishing Russell would leave the game and grew to become very impressed with his gameplay and ended up rooting for him. It was hard to choose between him and Rob this season but honestly, I think Russell was born to play this game.

No, he probably is no genius in real life and he probably isn't even that nice, but damn, he knows the game of Survivor like nobody else. Richard Hatch can only dream of manipulating and mind-reading like that. 

His flaw last season was not recognizing that other people don't always vote for the best or hardest playing, but instead vote who they like. And, since he didn't know the results of last season while playing this season, he may not have had time to learn that lesson. One can only hope (if you are rooting for him) that his move to give Pavarti the immunity idol will give him some social points in a game where he may not have many. He appears loyal, even though to those of us who have seen him play, we know he'll cut her throat quick as anybody else's.

Just remember, a lot of that crowing he does is for the camera. I've watched him in the background this season and he seems to let others take the lead on things like he didn't previously. But, I was pretty shocked at his calling out Sandra and Courtney in that scene with Rob too - wow. I wish I'd heard that entire conversation, I'll bet that was edited differently than it actually was.

I thought that Rob's "Little Man" comment was clearly directed at Coach. I don't think Rob cares of somebody outwits him - there was no secret Russ and Rob gunning for each other - I do think he understands that Coach had a "man crush" on him and promised to stick by him and then let Russell control his sense of honor. He knew a comment like that would cut Coach to the quik.

I don't understand why people say that you have to win it all to be considered the best player. To use baseball as an analogy, Ted Williams and Barry Bonds never won the world series, but would you say they weren't the greatest players? 

I agree with JFRiday. Rupert is very irritating. It just goes to show you how editing is all-important. I doubt he's changed his personality much, but they aren't showing him as the funny pirate anymore. Now he's just kind of a touchy feely hippie dude.

Now I have to find Jeff's blog, why do they always hide it?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

justapixel said:


> Now I have to find Jeff's blog, why do they always hide it?


This link will always take you to his latest blog


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

Anubys said:


> This link will always take you to his latest blog


Wow, not his finest effort. He must have been tired.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Fool Me Twice said:


> If the players had as many shots at a title as competitors in other sports, the reqirement to be a champion in order to be considered the GOAT would make more sense. The odds against them are simply too great.


If you're not going to use winning and losing as a measure, how would you quantify GOAT?


justapixel said:


> I don't understand why people say that you have to win it all to be considered the best player.


Because the object of any game is to win. I don't understand how someone could be the greatest at a game they never won.


> To use baseball as an analogy, Ted Williams and Barry Bonds never won the world series, but would you say they weren't the greatest players?


No one would dispute that those guys were great baseball players; but no one would consider them the "best" either - unless someone wants to make an argument that Ted Williams or Barry Bonds were better than, say, Babe Ruth. And, again, that is what Russell thinks of himself and wants to recognized as, and what I'm talking about - the greatest ever, not one of the best, THE best.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

justapixel said:


> I don't understand why people say that you have to win it all to be considered the best player. To use baseball as an analogy, Ted Williams and Barry Bonds never won the world series, but would you say they weren't the greatest players?


No hands down Babe Ruth was the greatest player. His stats blow away his contemporaries and he also won 94 games as a pitcher.

That said Russell is the best player ever, unfortunately in this game the winner is often decided by bitter people, not on the field.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

justapixel said:


> Wow, not his finest effort. He must have been tired.


I agree...probably his worst blog ever...


----------



## Philosofy (Feb 21, 2000)

You guys are using a flawed analogy: you can be the greatest player in history on a losing team. But Survivor is an individual effort. Its like arguing a fighter can be the greatest without ever winning a title fight. Its not a statistics based game, like golf, either. In golf you can set dozens of course records without winning a tournament. But in Survivor, you gotta win it all, baby. And the one who did that with the most style was Richard Hatch. You could also make an argument for Yul or that Brian guy. Nobody's won it twice, so you just have to judge based upon what you see, and its opinion.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Philosofy said:


> You could also make an argument for Yul or that Brian guy.


Those were the two I was thinking of; maybe JT, as well. If we're counting non-winners, Stephanie and Ozzie belong in the conversation with Russell and Rob...


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

bryhamm said:


> What exactly did he cheat at?


I'm one of the very few people that think he and Amber cheated in their season of Survivor and should have been kicked off. The whole "players shall not conspire to share the prize" part. It was annoying enough the producers let them slide, but then I've had to see him seeking attention on 3 more seasons of my favorite shows. At least I won't see him any more this time around.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Idearat said:


> I'm one of the very few people that think he and Amber cheated in their season of Survivor and should have been kicked off. The whole "players shall not conspire to share the prize" part. It was annoying enough the producers let them slide, but then I've had to see him seeking attention on 3 more seasons of my favorite shows. At least I won't see him any more this time around.


I don't understand why what he and Amber did is any different from all the alliances that are made routinely on Survivor...I don't see how the fact that they got married later would make them cheaters...


----------



## Doggie Bear (Jan 16, 2008)

Anubys said:


> I don't understand why what he and Amber did is any different from all the alliances that are made routinely on Survivor...I don't see how the fact that they got married later would make them cheaters...


I agree.

It would be a different story if Rob and Amber had entered into a marriage of convenience for the sole purpose of sharing the prize money as marital property, thereby evading the "no conspiring to share" rule. However, all evidence suggests that they in fact do love each other.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

Anubys said:


> I don't understand why what he and Amber did is any different from all the alliances that are made routinely on Survivor...I don't see how the fact that they got married later would make them cheaters...


It was a TV show years ago, so it seems silly to discuss now. But during the show, not the finale, they talked on camera many times about them winning and sharing the money ("when we win the million $") The producers obviously didn't view this as conspiring to share though.

Regardless of this, I felt no need to see Rob on 5 separate CBS seasons. (and that's just Survivor and TAR ) If they want to keep putting him on the air I'd rather they find a show I'm not already watching.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

latrobe7 said:


> I can't think of a single example where someone is considered "the best" at any competitive endeavor without winning; maybe you can present an example - "right up there" or among the better players is not the same as the "best".


Ted Williams.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

fmowry said:


> The worst part for Russell getting Rob out now is that Rob is not on the jury. Rob's smart enough to understand the game and how good Russell is and would vote for him.
> 
> Frank


Rob never did understand the II concept. Russell plaid it brilliantly in the episode before.


----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

justapixel said:


> Wow, not his finest effort. He must have been tired.


Ya, that has to have been the worst one I've read.

I think the sports analogies are silly. I don't know if he's the best player ever (haven't watched all the seasons) but I do know that he is the best at playing the game the way I like to watch it being played.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Rather than retyping something, I think I'll just repost what I said in last weeks thread:



> Being good (or even the best) doesn't mean you win. No matter how good you are, you can't anticipate what other people around you are going to do. You can play a clean game and then end up with the jury rewarding someone else for their cunning, backstabbing gameplay (even though you could have done the same and chose not to). Or you can play that cunning game and then end up with a bunch of people who took it personally and refuse to reward you for your bad behavior.
> 
> Even after spending an entire month with these people, the final survivors often can't tell exactly how the jury is going to judge it. And even if they could tell, by then it's too late...by the time you learn enough to think you know how someone is going to vote at the end, you may have already burned the bridges in the previous weeks. And even if you figure it all out, the jurors get to hang out with each other all day long after they're voted onto the jury. They've got days or even weeks to influence each other outside of the game.
> 
> So no, I don't believe winning is a requirement for being the best. You need to make it to the end (or at least really really close) but at that point there's some luck involved.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

brianric said:


> Rob never did understand the II concept. Russell plaid it brilliantly in the episode before.


You must be watching a different season. Rob set the strategy up so no matter how Russell played it, he or Pavarti would still be gone. Tyson screwed that up. That wasn't my point anyway. The point being Rob knows this is a game and outwitting your opponent is part of it. If he was on the jury Russell would get his vote.

I find it funny that people can even mention Hatch as the best ever. He played against a bunch of clueless hungry people. To his credit, he figured out the social manipulation before anyone else.

It's like saying Bob Cousy was a better point guard than Magic Johnson. Head to Head against the same competition it would be no contest.

Frank


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

fmowry said:


> You must be watching a different season. Rob set the strategy up so no matter how Russell played it, he or Pavarti would still be gone. Tyson screwed that up. That wasn't my point anyway. The point being Rob knows this is a game and outwitting your opponent is part of it. If he was on the jury Russell would get his vote.
> Frank


Rob never counted on Russell giving is II to Parvati. Russell outwitted Rob. I do agree that if Rob was on the jury he would vote for Russell.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

brianric said:


> Ted Williams.


If you say so; Ted Williams was a great baseball player, but Babe Ruth is pretty widely regarded as the best ever.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

Planning for the jury is part of the game. It's not as if every winner has just "gotten lucky" with the jury, there is strategy that goes into that, by getting people to vote for you even though you voted them out and/or managing to keep someone with you to the end that people like even less than you. 

I think people are infatuated with Russell because he is a very entertaining player (even though he is evil) and he's been on for two straight seasons. I do think he's the best at certain aspects of the game - finding immunity idols, and manipulating members of his alliance, for example - but he's mediocre in challenges and completely fails to manage or even consider the jury vote. 

Then again, if he wins this season, maybe he is the best. But I bet if he does win this time he will have spent some time an energy setting up for the jury.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

brianric said:


> Rob never counted on Russell giving is II to Parvati. Russell outwitted Rob.


Sure he did. That's why his group split the vote between Russell and Parvati---to cover that possibility.

What Rob *didn't* count on was Tyson being so stupid...


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

MonsterJoe said:


> ...I think the sports analogies are silly. I don't know if he's the best player ever (haven't watched all the seasons) but I do know that he is the best at playing the game the way I like to watch it being played.


+1000 :up:


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

latrobe7 said:


> If you say so; Ted Williams was a great baseball player, but Babe Ruth is pretty widely regarded as the best ever.


Babe didn't serve five years in his prime in the military.


----------



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> What Rob *didn't* count on was Tyson being so stupid...


Or Russell planting the seed in Tyson's mind.


----------



## magaggie (Apr 9, 2002)

Okay sorry, I have to add to "best scenes" the part where Colby shoved Jerri into the water. We rewound that part 3 times and it just got funnier and funnier


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

What Colby did was not a grab....that was 3rd base!


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

latrobe7 said:


> If you say so; Ted Williams was a great baseball player, but Babe Ruth is pretty widely regarded as the best ever.


But not because he won several World Series, in my opinion. He is regarded as the best ever because of his individual statistics.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Well I guess that settles that question. Russell is officially the best player to have never won. I'll miss Rob though. I'd have rather seen those guys work together, but there's just no way that would ever happen. Russell just does not play well with other Alpha Males around. It's no wonder he owns his own business.


----------



## appleye1 (Jan 26, 2002)

Just got around to watching this episode tonight. Wow! _Le Roi est mort. Vive le Roi!_

Where does Russell go from here? I think he has to get Sandra out next. Taking out Courtney and saving Sandra for the next time is risky. Unless there's a merge. Wikipedia says that can happen when there are "8 to 12" players left (I don't know what the criteria is though - producer whim?) I think they're at the 12 player mark now but I kind of doubt they'll do it this early. Doesn't it usually happen at 10 players?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Loved loved LOVED Russell's "one of these two" comment about Sandra and Courtney. I <3 Russell.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Coach is weak minded. What a POS.

Rupert is really annoying! But, I thought he was annoying as well during his season. 

Colby should be ^5 for that grab ass!! :up: I don't know, but I find him annoying as well. Maybe it's because he was hosting the new "American Thunder" and ruined it.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I just flashed back to an episode of _Curb Your Enthusiasm._ Larry and his dad went to dinner at someone's house and was told there'd be a Survivor as a guest. They both assumed it meant a Holocaust survivor, but turned out to be Colby. There was arguments at the table about relative harshness between life on the show vs life in the concentration camps.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

No screen grab of the grab?


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

uncdrew said:


> No screen grab of the grab?


Family forum ya know.


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

uncdrew said:


> No screen grab of the grab?


Not real high reesolution but you get the idea.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

appleye1 said:


> Where does Russell go from here? I think he has to get Sandra out next. Taking out Courtney and saving Sandra for the next time is risky. Unless there's a merge. Wikipedia says that can happen when there are "8 to 12" players left (I don't know what the criteria is though - producer whim?) I think they're at the 12 player mark now but I kind of doubt they'll do it this early. Doesn't it usually happen at 10 players?


The timing of the Merge usually has to do with how many players started the game, but like you said, it's really up to Mark Burnett. There have been seasons that started with anywhere from 16 players to 20 players (like this season). Last season, when they also started with 20 players, they merged at 12. Fans vs. Favorites started with 20 players and they merged at 10. Cook Islands and Palau each started with 20 and they merged at 9.


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Will the merge happen next week?


Spoiler



Jeff to assembled survivors: "It's time to drop your..."

[Courtney cheers]

Jeff: "... expectations of a merge!"


----------



## Fool Me Twice (Jul 6, 2004)




----------



## MonsterJoe (Feb 19, 2003)

Fool Me Twice said:


>


You can totally see when he realizes where his hand is.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Lol!


----------



## ibergu (May 9, 2004)

MonsterJoe said:


> You can totally see when he realizes where his hand is.


That's what I thought too, but you can kind of make out that he is about to high five a teammate (Amanda?).

In any case, it makes me wonder how much "hanky panky" actually happens out there that we, and perhaps the cameramen, never see. They are human after all and stuff is bound to happen. If my memory serves, I thought I remember reading somewhere that the cast has access to condoms?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Colby actually hates Candace...he was...nope...over the line...but I'm going to explode if I don't release some of my dirty jokes about this!


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

ibergu said:


> That's what I thought too, but you can kind of make out that he is about to high five a teammate (Amanda?).
> 
> In any case, it makes me wonder how much "hanky panky" actually happens out there that we, and perhaps the cameramen, never see. They are human after all and stuff is bound to happen. If my memory serves, I thought I remember reading somewhere that the cast has access to condoms?


The cast does have condoms in their immediate first aid kit as well as sanitary items for the women. Several survivors have come back and said that after the first couple of days, everybody is so nasty that any thought of intimacy is laughable. I do remember them showing Ozzy and Amanda deep into kissing and both said that was as far as they were going due to hygine matters.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

Idearat said:


> I just flashed back to an episode of _Curb Your Enthusiasm._ Larry and his dad went to dinner at someone's house and was told there'd be a Survivor as a guest. They both assumed it meant a Holocaust survivor, but turned out to be Colby. There was arguments at the table about relative harshness between life on the show vs life in the concentration camps.


I thought Larry went to a dinner for survivors (Holocaust) and took Colby with him and everyone got pissed. Am I misremembering?


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Necromancer2006 said:


> The cast does have condoms in their immediate first aid kit as well as sanitary items for the women. Several survivors have come back and said that after the first couple of days, everybody is so nasty that any thought of intimacy is laughable. I do remember them showing Ozzy and Amanda deep into kissing and both said that was as far as they were going due to hygine matters.


Boston Rob and Amber apparently were undeterred by those issues.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't why they can't shower in the rain...

I wouldn't care if Amanda had just rolled in cow dung...


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Anubys said:


> I don't why they can't shower in the rain...


Not too much of a shower if they don't have soap. We do see them cleaning up, but it's just not really clean without soap.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

stalemate said:


> I thought Larry went to a dinner for survivors (Holocaust) and took Colby with him and everyone got pissed. Am I misremembering?


From Wikipedia's episode summary:

Larry receives a tempting offer from a Hasidic dry cleaner; Larry and Cheryl plan to celebrate their 10th anniversary with a vow renewal. Due to a misunderstanding, the Rabbi conducting the ceremony brings a "Survivor" (Colby from the TV series) to a social occasion and Larry's father brings a Holocaust Survivor, leading to an argument between the two over who is the "better Survivor."


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

I think that some of this discussion of Russell's greatness ignores the one big advantage that Russell had over Boston Rob (and continues to have over everyone else in this game) - everyone else has seen each other play the game. This season was filmed before last season aired. The rest of the villains never saw the way that Russell talked about his stupid teammates last season, the overt lying and manipulating, and the mean-spirited dumping of water jugs and burning of socks. Meanwhile, Jeri wants to get rid of Rob because, based on her prior knowledge of his game playing, she doesn't trust him.

I don't think Russell would be nearly as dominant as he has appeared to be if his tribemates had as much information about him as they have about the rest of the players in the game.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Idearat said:


> From Wikipedia's episode summary:
> 
> Larry receives a tempting offer from a Hasidic dry cleaner; Larry and Cheryl plan to celebrate their 10th anniversary with a vow renewal. Due to a misunderstanding, the Rabbi conducting the ceremony brings a "Survivor" (Colby from the TV series) to a social occasion and Larry's father brings a Holocaust Survivor, leading to an argument between the two over who is the "better Survivor."


larry's dad knew the rabbai was inviting a 'survivor', so the dad invited the holocaust survivor he knew cuz he thought it would be nice for the survivors to bond.... IIRC


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

AJRitz said:


> I think that some of this discussion of Russell's greatness ignores the one big advantage that Russell had over Boston Rob (and continues to have over everyone else in this game) - everyone else has seen each other play the game. This season was filmed before last season aired. The rest of the villains never saw the way that Russell talked about his stupid teammates last season, the overt lying and manipulating, and the mean-spirited dumping of water jugs and burning of socks. Meanwhile, Jeri wants to get rid of Rob because, based on her prior knowledge of his game playing, she doesn't trust him.
> 
> I don't think Russell would be nearly as dominant as he has appeared to be if his tribemates had as much information about him as they have about the rest of the players in the game.


While I don't disagree that there is some inequality there, I think an argument could be made just as easily that Russell is at a disadvantage. Many of these players have played together before and know each other outside the game. There are pre-existing relationships, which potentially gives them better opportunities to form alliances, etc.

And all of this season's players should quickly be able to figure out that if someone from Samoa was immediately invited back to play the game three weeks later, and was put on the Villains tribe, then he clearly was memorable enough to earn the spot and sneaky enough to be labeled a villain.


----------



## Necromancer2006 (Jan 26, 2008)

DevdogAZ said:


> While I don't disagree that there is some inequality there, I think an argument could be made just as easily that Russell is at a disadvantage. Many of these players have played together before and know each other outside the game. There are pre-existing relationships, which potentially gives them better opportunities to form alliances, etc.
> 
> And all of this season's players should quickly be able to figure out that if someone from Samoa was immediately invited back to play the game three weeks later, and was put on the Villains tribe, then he clearly was memorable enough to earn the spot and sneaky enough to be labeled a villain.


Which, I would think would be a BIG clue to the Villains. They (Burnett) had 18 seasons to choose from - and there are some very noteable villains missing - and this pipsqueak Russell who just played gets a position on the villains tribe? It's better the enemy you know than the enemy you don't. The vote out order should have been Russell then Randy. I still don't understand how such brilliant players like Rob, Tyson, and Sandra could not see that.


----------

